# WKROV Developer Prices



## GaryDouglas (Jan 8, 2006)

Does anyone have the current prices for this Maui property.  I am particularly interested in the EY OV prices.  Don't worry, I'm not buying, I just need to do a little cost comparison...

Thanks, tuggers...


----------



## shockdoct (Jan 8, 2006)

We just went through the presentation yesterday (as owners at Kierland) and they were asking 44.9k for the 2 BR lockout (148.1k StarOptions with a conversion value of 80k StarPoints).  Usage is not available until 2008, so they offered us 80k StarPoints and the option to purchase another 80k StarPoints for $1675 (can purchase now until June 2007).


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 10, 2006)

This link, http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15524 , says that WKROVN OV price is $54,900. So, the new development is going for a bunch more than the old one. I'm I getting this right?

I also seem to be getting the name wrong, is it WKROV or WKORV?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2006)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> This link, http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15524 , says that WKROVN OV price is $54,900.  So, the new development is going for a bunch more than the old one.  I'm I getting this right?



Yes - currently about $11K more - we paid $44K, for a 2 bdm., ocean view, preconstruction, at the "old"  WKORV.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2006)

shockdoct said:
			
		

> We just went through the presentation yesterday (as owners at Kierland) and they were asking 44.9k for the 2 BR lockout (148.1k StarOptions with a conversion value of 80k StarPoints).  Usage is not available until 2008, so they offered us 80k StarPoints and the option to purchase another 80k StarPoints for $1675 (can purchase now until June 2007).



For what VIEW?


----------



## shockdoct (Jan 10, 2006)

I am going to have to assume island view only because they know we don't plan on coming to Maui EOY, so views mean very little to us as we will mainly trade around internally or use the high SPG conversion value and convert to points.

I will probably talk to my rep tomorrow with a few more questions and will get back to you with a more definitive answer.


----------



## malex2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Given the high purchase and maintenance costs , WKOR or WKORN are better justified on a usage basis rather than on a trade or exchange for points basis.

Kierland developer will get the same StarOptions for trade (148,100) and not too many fewer Starpoints (72,000) for less money (purchase & maintenance).

Kierland resale will get the same StarOptions for internal SVN trade, but no points, for even less money (purchase & maintenance).

malex2


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you know what was the original preconstruction price of an OF Deluxe 2Bd at WKORV?  Also, check your private email...


----------



## chrisfromOC (Jan 11, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> For what VIEW?



I did the tour last week and the $45K is for the island view.  When I was there they had not yet released ocean view, but they had ocean front for about $74K or so.  Owners of the existing resort can still buy an EOY for 1/2 the price of the every year and you get one year to buy the other 1/2 at the original price.


----------

